# old school canning recipe/ need help



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I was talking with my mom and an old friend today about canning food.
we all remember an old recipe for canning greens in such a manner as to
turn them into a jelly or jam. I have heard of this before but have never 
seen them. has anybody here seen or heard of this recipe? any help finding 
any information about this would be greatly appreciated. I know that there
are a lot of you canners so I feel confident that the data base is sufficient 
to the task.
thanks for your help.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy makes some jams/jellies and the basic recipe is a fruit or veggie and a shit ton of sugar with some vinegar or lemon juice to add acid to help in the process.

Pepper Jelly and Tomato Jelly are the 2 veggie jellies that we have done, but tomatoes are actually fruit and not vegetables. Peach, Apple, Muiscadine, etc are the most common that we make. I suppose you could make a cucumber jelly and even a corn jelly. But I'd rather save my corn for whisky! :vs_laugh:

Great idea though.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never heard of trying to turn greens into jelly. Or of why anybody would want to eat it. lol. Smuckers Apricot Preserves in the jar works for me. Not as good as ho made but who wants to mess with it?


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I don't know if greens have enough pectin to gel, you might have to add store bought pectin like _the godless heathen who add it to everything._


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

like I said , somewhere in my past, I remember hearing about it but never saw or tasted any.
my mom and our friend also remember it being a thing, but we can not find anything about it on the net.
love tomatoe and pepper jelly. just trying to figure out if the three of us are suffering
a shared hallucination or just old age related memory retreval problems. keep searching the data base. thanks


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

This one was for green peppers but I'd guess you could swap out with varied greens.









Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

thanks @Mrs. Spork, that may be the recipe we are looking for. My friend hates greens and everything about them,
as a boy , the only way his mother could get him to eat them was in the form of a jelly that she canned.
She has since passed away and we were not able to get the recipe from her or her family. we will give this one
a try and with some fortune the mystery will be solved. thanks again and I will keep the forum posted.


----------



## KollinYang (Feb 8, 2021)

Great recipe


----------

